# Whirlpool Oven Heating Slowly



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

There should be a section in your owners manual on how to calibrate it. Try that first, if no results, then most likely, as you have stated, it may be the control board. Not that hard to replace, but kind of on the pricey side.

How old is it? Still under warantee? Call or go online to whirlpool and tell them your issue, very reputable company, they may send you a new control board at no charge. Just a thought.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairH...hirlpool-Oven-temperature-problem-RBD245PDQ11


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

I just want to mention to be sure that your expectations are in line with today's modern ovens. Most take a good deal of time for the entire _thermal mass _of the oven interior's walls to reach the desired temperature. The old sensors that measured the air temperature can give you a false expectation that the oven was ready to be used, so many now measure the wall temperature. If you open the door without the oven walls being up to temp, then you've lost all of your heat. Bakers already know this, and plan on doing a preheat cycle of at least 30 minutes before baking.

I agree that yours sounds as though there's something amiss with it, but if you get it fixed and experience "slow" heating times, I just wanted to reassure you that that is considered normal.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I think you have a bad limit switch.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Has the temperature sensor bulb been bent out of place (bent too close to one of the elements)?


----------

